# Canister Filters for Betta Tanks



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I prefer sponge filters for my small tanks but they can take up a big footprint in a small tank. I've been pricing a Betta sized sump tanks (custom made) for my 5 gallon tanks because I want to move all filtration out of the tank. Of course the can get pricey.

I was out shopping today and I can across a canister filter for 2-10 gallon tanks. I am sure they have been on the market for a while but it's the first time I've seen one. I didn't think they made canisters for that small a tank. It was $50 but I bought it after checking reviews and I am glad I did. After setting it up there is almost no current in my HMs tank. The intake and return take up a very small footprint in my tank. I still have the sponge in as I will use it to get the new filter cycled but I am buying one of these for all my 5g tanks. It has a spray bar included which I have in water angled down towards the back wall. It's very quiet as well and easy to prime. It's a little loud on start up but once the air is out it runs quieter then my PC towers. I will update as the filter matures.

Picture of the filter in my tank









Link to product
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

That looks exactly like the Eden 501 canister that I'm running on my 3.5 gallon tank!

I agree, it's a great little filter that doesn't create so much current that a halfmoon can't swim properly. It's also super quiet after the first few days, like you said. May I suggest that you replace those ceramic rings with a more effective media, like sintered glass? I did that a few months back with Eheim Substrat Pro and I'm quite happy with the results. The water is crystal-clear and there isn't loads of gunk collecting on the media, which is the problem that I had with the ceramic rings. I've read that the smooth surface of the ceramic rings isn't an ideal environment for the beneficial bacteria to grow.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I will have to do that. Yesterday I didn't buy any new media because I wasn't sure it would even work in a betta tank. I have a ton of the blue bio sponge media. Should I just change that rings for the sponge?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

The best would be to use a piece of the sponge mixed with Seachem Matrix or Eheim Substrat Pro. The reason I recommend those two is because they're the best of the best when it comes to filter media (most capacity to hold BB), and with how small the ZooMed 501 is, you won't be spending an arm and a leg to fill the compartment up.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I just ordered Seachem Matrix and Purgien an hour ago. Seeing your post makes me feel better about buying it. I am going to skip the sponge since it already has a sponge on the pump. Thank you Deso!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

No problem! Good luck on the tank and filter, hope I was of some help to you 

And just fyi, there are some folks that I know who have had the same batch of Matrix or Substrat Pro in their filters for the past five years. The stuff lasts forever - all you need to do is give it a rinse in tank water every now and then to prevent any possible clogging. No replacing necessary. The only problem that I've had with my version of your filter is that the silicone tubes get really dirty after a while, but there's a flexible bottle brush contraption that they sell at PetCo that cleans them.


----------

